# cast your votes & weigh in your 2 cents please



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2020)

Quick run down, step kids 12 & 15 are here Thursday night through Monday morning

mom picks up the 15 year old from high school Thursdays at 4pm they then go pick up the 12 year old at dads house

Mondays roll around I get up take the 16 year old kid to school at 8am the 12 year old gets picked up at between 1030 & noon

(the 12 year old is half ass home school at the dad & step moms house, they are both really lazy hippy's)

the dad lost his job several months ago & is now living on the step moms paycheck 

Got me thinking this morning when I got up all grouchy because this is not my type of schedule (I'm a late riser)

why in the fuk am I the one taking the kid to school ?

So the lazy ass hippy dad & the lazy ass no school 12 year old can sleep in, wtf ?

but then I think if I act up then my girl will think I'm lazy (that's how she thinks) 

I like the kids & am teaching the high schooler weight lifting & how not to be a fag 

but damn if it doesn't feel like I'm picking up the slack for some lazy asses 

cast your votes please


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 14, 2020)

That’s just dad work. It pays off one day i hear . Lazy is the worst,and I’m not talking bratt haha. If your half as cool as you are on the board those boys will look back in ten years and think John is twice the man of my Dad and come to you for everything and ditch the crazy lazy. Sounds like your a good man not a sucker brother. :32 (19):


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2020)

Search your feelings Wizard:

Hate laziness. 
Chose sleeping in over being there for your kids. 

Choose one


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 14, 2020)

Am I the only one that saw third option?


----------



## Trump (Jan 14, 2020)

That’s called being a parent step kids or not, when you took up your lady you took up her children as well. I have 2 step daughters and I do everything they see there dad once a month for a weekend. I have no complaints about the situation


----------



## Raider (Jan 14, 2020)

As long as they appreciate it John. Hopefully they do. Believe me, wheather they show it or not, they know who’s there for them. Their young so they don’t always express it, but they’ll get it. So as long as you love the lady it will be worth the extra effort. Good luck my friend!


----------



## Beserker (Jan 14, 2020)

Be an example for everything they need to see in a father figure.  Teach the boys to grow a beard too.


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2020)

You're doing what you do for the KIDS, not the other parents. Switch your perception to that, you're a good dude.


----------



## snake (Jan 14, 2020)

Cut through all the details and B.S.

 I will give you the same advice I give my own offspring. "Doing the right thing is not always easy but it is always the right thing" Another one that applies; "If it's important to you, you will find a way. If not, you will find an excuse."


----------



## Rydog (Jan 14, 2020)

A big part of being a man is picking up the slack from all the f#uck boys out there.  These kids will be better off seeing you do these things compared to doing what the quarter assed dad is doing.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 14, 2020)

Make that dad do some fathering. 

If you continue to do it, you'll essentially be the person at work that gets ran over simply because they'll work hard. The dad will continue to be the person that ****s off at work because the manager doesn't have time to correct bad behavior and he knows he can get you to do it. 

Don't make emotional decisions. Appealing to your sense of loyalty to the kids is not the way to think of this. The real lesson that you'll teach those kids is that fatherhood is important and you have to do shit. What they are learning now is that fathers don't do shit and their slack gets picked up by Mom's boyfriend, neighbor, co-worker, friends, parents, etc.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 14, 2020)

Everyone said some great things. Comebackkid nailed it.

Snake has made the point about calling his kids “young men”. I think you showing them the way is an extension of his ideas. F everyone else... hep make two kids become men.
(and make the wife bang the stepmom so you don’t get in trouble)


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 14, 2020)

Being a late riser is lazy unless your working nights ... bottom line do what's right for your family without complaining ... disciple is it's own reward ... I also hate mornings but know it's my key to a great day ... setting night alarms are as important as morning alarms ... you cannot stay up until 2am and be up at 6am over the long run ... set priorities ... what is most important in your life ... this will be your ultimate decision maker ..  late night tv is the enemy ... good luck ... keep us posted ...


----------



## bigdog (Jan 14, 2020)

just get it done brother. I do a lot of shit i dont want to or feel like others should help with..


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 14, 2020)

Step kids are no fun,,been there,burnt the shirt...........That being said,I resolved to the fact,that I can't change anyone no matter how much I want to or try...Meaning the Kids parents...As far as the Kids go.different story....The hurdle I always had was the Mom...If you and her can get on the same page,the battle is nearly won..........nearly..


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 15, 2020)

1. If you're teaching them how to be better people then start by leading by example. They may not understand or appreciate now but someday they will. You can hold your head high knowing you did the right thing.

2. Your old lady will be grateful and offer you the balloon knot.

3. Reward yourself every morning you get up early with pop tarts.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 15, 2020)

Not fair I did everything ............no balloon knot for me.......what's a balloon knot????


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 15, 2020)

Meh, I'd bang the step mom while forcing the lazy dad and kids to watch.


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Meh, I'd bang the step mom while forcing the lazy dad and kids to watch.



Classic BSP.....


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 15, 2020)

Thinking about calling that crazy ex-wife and demanding my earned balloon knot..!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2020)

Do what u feel is right ..You got a good heart Z just follow it and u never can go wrong


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 15, 2020)

Is banging the step mom really on the table?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2020)

You do what's best for the kids no matter what the sacrifices are.

Could you live with yourself not helping the kids when the others aren't?

What may the kids turn out like with nobody to show what you do?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Is banging the step mom really on the table?



Possibly

View attachment 9016


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 16, 2020)

well if shes sending you stuff like that I would say so.
Seems like you have a good thing going with the current gf though and would be wary of throwing that away


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> well if shes sending you stuff like that I would say so.
> Seems like you have a good thing going with the current gf though and would be wary of throwing that away



just messin with you guys some random ho sent me that on instagram


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 16, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Possibly
> 
> View attachment 9016



Hold up. Thats the step mom?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 17, 2020)

The fact of the matter is, women outnumber men on the earth but they're not always in charge. If you're unsure, create a safe word.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 17, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Hold up. Thats the step mom?



no its not, the step mom is really hot though 

she looks a lot like penny barber


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> The fact of the matter is, women outnumber men on the earth but they're not always in charge. If you're unsure, create a safe word.



He’s finally lost it folks.....


----------



## Raider (Jan 17, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> no its not, the step mom is really hot though
> 
> she looks a lot like penny barber


My step mom looks like Penny wise!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 17, 2020)

I would continue to Take them to school.


----------

